# What is wrong with people!



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm sitting in the vet waiting area and in walks this older woman with two large dogs unleashed. I'm sitting with Lacie on my lap and Suki on the floor next to me doggy watching. As I watch these two dogs jumping on people, out of control, now barking viciously. One of them spots Suki and charges at her with his fur up, teeth showing. I scooped her up so fast, now standing with both girls in my arms screaming to get this dog off of me as he continued to jump at me trying to get at my girls!
Ive never seen so many staff members react so fast, coming out of every where. It took two staff members to pull this dog away from me, leashed him, leashed the other one who was now barking and his teeth showing. Thank God someone was holding him back. 
The owner of the dogs said that "they don't like little dogs"...are you kidding me lady?
I'm still shaking!!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Wow, it's a good thing you reacted so quickly. Whatever was this lady thinking to be bringing her dogs in UNLEASHED! I hope they either made her put the dogs on leashes or made her leave.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am aghast. I hope you complained to the vet. She and her dogs should not be allowed to return....to be honest, I think the three of them should be PTS, before they hurt someone.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Oh please...the "don't like little dogs" statement is for poorly socialized dogs and bad pet ownership.
Sorry for your experience. The staff should've been far more observant and have an always on leash policy in place.

If you can, go out to the park with your pups and try to relax. Don't let it ruin your day.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

OMG, I'm so sorry that the 3 of you had that experiences. People are such aholes. Why knowing that you dogs are vicious are they not on a leash? In a doctor's office no less. And no apology? I hoped you yelled at the owner like I did when Tyler was attacked!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh no - how scary! 
How can anyone have vicious dogs like that not on leashes when they know they will be seeing other dogs? 
You must be very shaken up. Thank goodness your girls are okay.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I would of died!! I'm afraid of big dogs!!! My vet requires that big dogs be leashed and small dogs be in a carrier. It's easier in a carrier , I don't have to worry about leashes tangling or big dogs getting to mine. 
I bet the vet speaks to the owner of the big dogs!!!!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

That's horrible, I'm so glad no one got hurt.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

What a traumatic experience! I'm so happy you and the girls are ok. If I were the vet, they would be excommunicated for sure!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok...finally back. Yikes...must be a full moon. I just witness this older man around early 80's pulled over on the busy highway...peeing!
The hospital I take Lacie to is like a smaller Boston hospital. It is strictly a specialty hospital.
This woman who had the dogs look like she was in her early 80's, dazed, almost confused when she walked in without the dogs being on a leash. She was laughing as the dogs were jumping on people as they were turning their bodies sideways to get the dogs away. 

I was probably sitting 50 feet away which is probably the only reason I reacted so quick. As soon as I saw them unleashed, I scooped up Suki as she was barking which caught that one dogs attention and he bolted for us.
I never screamed so loud "get your F%#^*dog away from my dogs " how embarrassing...I never talk like that..at least in public, hehe. That's when about 20 staff members from every door ran towards me pulling that dog away from us, and there's my 3 pound vicious Suki not backing down one bit, as sweet Lacie cowered in my arms.

They told the woman she had to have them leashed in order to enter the hospital. She said she didn't have one and I heard her ask them to use theirs. When they handed both leashes, both dogs practically pulled her over lunging at us, so the staff grabbed the leashes and said she had to go outside and wait or put the dogs in an isolation room. She chose the room.

I'm just grateful that the staff acted so quickly because it wouldn't have been pretty otherwise.
At least Lacies visit was a positive one...no more dips...her little body can not tolerate them. I'm going the natural route and hope I can somehow build her immune system to kill them off.
No choice at this time.
I'm so glad to be home...what a day!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I would of died!! I'm afraid of big dogs!!! My vet requires that big dogs be leashed and small dogs be in a carrier. It's easier in a carrier , I don't have to worry about leashes tangling or big dogs getting to mine.
> I bet the vet speaks to the owner of the big dogs!!!!


Deb..im petrified of any dog bigger than our fluffs and even then, if Suki growled at me...I'm scared to death. I got bit by a German Shepard when I was nine, so I'm deathly afraid of dogs.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm glad you & the babies are OK.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG how terrifying. The vet admins should have told them right away to have them leashed.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so glad you and the girls are ok. Good thoughts for your sweet Lacie.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great team to react so quickly. I wonder if that lady has altzheimers or something? 

Yest. we were in a pet shop looking for a bed for Kitzi & a young man came in w. a chunky bigger dog in his arms. Lisi went ballistic (she was on a leash) but she got to the man (it all happend quickly & I was distracted) & jumped up & nipped his sports pants! She has more courage than brains sometimes. He was a good sport but I was totally embarassed. I think he even thought it was funny, but I failed to see any humor in it. I think I need a trainer---not for Lisi but for me.:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:

I am glad your girl are ok---what a frightful situation.:wub: I am also glad there will be no more dips. Have you thought of giving her "transfer factor" to balance her immune system. I have had Lisi on it since June. I am not sure if it will help but there is little that will so here we go!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Great team to react so quickly. I wonder if that lady has altzheimers or something?
> 
> Yest. we were in a pet shop looking for a bed for Kitzi & a young man came in w. a chunky bigger dog in his arms. Lisi went ballistic (she was on a leash) but she got to the man (it all happend quickly & I was distracted) & jumped up & nipped his sports pants! She has more courage than brains sometimes. He was a good sport but I was totally embarassed. I think he even thought it was funny, but I failed to see any humor in it. I think I need a trainer---not for Lisi but for me.:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:
> 
> I am glad your girl are ok---what a frightful situation.:wub: I am also glad there will be no more dips. Have you thought of giving her "transfer factor" to balance her immune system. I have had Lisi on it since June. I am not sure if it will help but there is little that will so here we go!


Sandy...those were my thoughts exactly. She appeared as though she had some type of dementia, Alzheimer's. 
It happened so fast. The front doors open automatically like any major hospital and the dogs came flailing in unleashed. The staff was amazing on how quick they reacted.

Funny you should mention a supplement to balance. I've been looking at different ones to start her on. I have the Immunity by Pet super foods but I worry about mushrooms being to heavy for Lacies IBD and that's the main ingredient in it.
I will look up the transfer factor. I need to start something so any suggestions I am grateful for.

I had to laugh at your story of Lisi. She sounds so much like Suki. It's hard not to laugh when they are so cute and tiny yet ferocious! I have to watch Suki when she's out of control barking at other dogs. She's fine with people but other dogs especially big dogs she will nip at to warn them to stay away. 
She wasn't backing down for a second yesterday and it didn't help matters that when he was jumping at me, she got very protective and went ballistic!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh! That gave me goosebumps! My vet has leashes hanging outside and a sign that states no dogs allowed unleashed! And the last time I took Riley to get his nails trimmed an older lady came out of an exam room with 2 totally obese yorkies, 1 not on a leash. The door opened and a big dog came in and the yorkie headed toward it and I scooped it up. The lady was totally out to lunch so I held the yorkie and then took it to her car. Thank goodness everyone came running when you screamed! I feel so bad for little Lacie! Prayers!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Cow!!! What an awful experience!!! :w00t::w00t:

Everything that comes to mind to say.....would need to be edited out...so I'll just leave it alone.

Thank god everything turned out ok. ...got any new gray hairs today??? :innocent:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Holy Cow!!! What an awful experience!!! :w00t::w00t:
> 
> Everything that comes to mind to say.....would need to be edited out...so I'll just leave it alone.
> 
> Thank god everything turned out ok. ...got any new gray hairs today??? :innocent:


Pat...your too funny! As a matter of fact, I was just looking at my roots and I was thinking that I don't remember seeing that much gray hair yesterday morning, lol.
Time to get the bottle out :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, we use Transfer Facor Canine Complete powder & both K & L get a teeny-tiny spoon on their eve meal. I did check & it has 2 kinds of mushrooms also---so you will want to check the ingredients. Fortunately we have none of the health issues of your girl so both have tolerated it well. It doesn't build the immune system but balances it supposedly. I don't know how I will know if it helps, but since I ordered 2 cans we will be using it well into the next million years!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Ugh...how scary!:smscare2:I'm afraid of big dogs, too! Glad you and your babies are okay. I always keep mine in a carrier or the stroller with it zipped up for this very reason..one never knows...


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

That was scary. I was on red alert at the shelter yesterday. Nothing but pit and pit mixes. There is a vet clinic at this shelter and the dogs were on leashes but you never know and it can happen so fast. I was glad to get out of there.
I'm glad no one was hurt.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

aprilb said:


> Ugh...how scary!:smscare2:I'm afraid of big dogs, too! Glad you and your babies are okay. I always keep mine in a carrier or the stroller with it zipped up for this very reason..one never knows...


Every day I learn something new...this was a huge eye opener for me. In 35 years of owning a Maltese, never have I had anything happen like this.
For now on, I will put them in a carrier. Like you said, "one never knows"!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Joanne -

what a scary experience. My vet has a small single waiting room and there are dogs, cats, rabbits, and birds there. It is a good thing you were so quick about scooping up your little one. We have to be extravigilent when we are out. Ideally the waiting room should bw divided so that snakk dogs and big ones never interact. It is tougher keeping track of two. I think what makes it even worse is that Lucky for instance is scared of going to the vet, so he is putting out that vibe.

Glad Lacie is doing better - yay no more dips.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Pat...your too funny! As a matter of fact, I was just looking at my roots and I was thinking that I don't remember seeing that much gray hair yesterday morning, lol.
> Time to get the bottle out :thumbsup:


Which one - Jack Daniels or Clariol Age Defy 6A. Either way your grey roots won't look so bad.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

I now have more respect for my vet when she tells me to keep Sophie in her carrier until she's in the examination room during our visits.

Big dogs aren't scary. I've been bitten numerous times as a child and I still love all sized dogs. Its the owners that I'm unsure about...do they socialize their big fur babies or are they left to their own devices...?


----------



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

That is so scary! No excuse for it. If the lady does have Alzheimers, I'm sympathetic, but if she couldn't control the dogs when she was healthy, then a diagnosis of something like Alzheimers should have had her re-homing them, knowing they would be even more out of control. And the not liking small dogs comment just makes me roll my eyes - so she brings them into a place that will be populated with an assortment of big and small pets, knowing her dogs are aggressive? No excuse. I'm so glad your two are okay! And yay for Lacie getting a good report!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Which one - Jack Daniels or Clariol Age Defy 6A. Either way your grey roots won't look so bad.


Haha, im slow on the sarcasm and it took me a minute but I got it! Your too funny. Yesterday, was most DEF a JD day! Today...my hair is back to brown...level 7...you were real close :thumbsup:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

You lived out what I'm sure is one of the worst fears of everyone here on SM, *& thank God it didn't end badly....* Some dog owners in this world are so clueless & careless about how the way they don't control their dogs is affecting others. When you said the owner said their dogs "don't like small dogs" it brought to mind that some warped individuals are even prejudiced against small dogs & their owners. I've witnessed it happen to others multiple times in my life & it's also happened directly toward my dog. Jokes being made about small dogs not being 'real' dogs or small dogs not being tough or macho etc. Who knows if that could have been the case or not in the situation which you experienced, or perhaps the people who let their dogs off leash were just being inconsiderate & negligent & not trying to be purposefully mean or harmful {this still doesn't make it ok}. I think it's the job of the Vet staff to make sure all dogs who enter their establishment a required to be leashed.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Sep 22, 2015)

I always had gracie in a carrier at the vets. But what about me? Those big dogs are scary.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Amazing Grace said:


> I always had gracie in a carrier at the vets. But what about me? Those big dogs are scary.











:chili:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> :chili:


OMG...I want this, need this and love this!


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

maddysmom said:


> OMG...I want this, need this and love this!


lol
Studded leather jacket

I just typed in Google: woman's spiked leather jacket and voila, here it was.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

My vet has the same rule and I have never seen a big dog off of a leash. I don't put Rylee in the carrier because I have many other things to hold on to. But Rylee is always in my arms.


----------

